# Jagged & spicy - I need some recommendations please!



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I recently I have been listening to Shostakovich & Bartok's string quartets as well as Berg, Carter, Ginastera & Ligeti. 

Dark but melodious is how I see these artists, they have tunes but are not afraid to keep you on your toes if you start feeling too comfortable!

I am in the jagged and spicy zone and I am keen to get some recommendations for some other works which may appeal to me based on the list above. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Try some of the chamber music by Martin Boykan. There's lots of it on youtube.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe *Prokofiev*?

When you say "jagged" that's who came to my mind first.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

JACE said:


> Maybe *Prokofiev*?
> 
> When you say "jagged" that's who came to my mind first.


I was also going to recommend Prokofiev's two string quartets.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might enjoy Ligeti's piano etudes.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe that Magnus Lindberg would fit your description.


And don't forget Penderecki.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

late Zemlinsky, Holmboe, mid Hindemith, mid Schnittke, Schönberg, Dillon, Ferneyhough or Finnissy...

Edit: misunderstood OP


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A little more conservative: why not try Ravel's La Valse and Debussy's L'isle joyeuse? You didn't say restricted to chamber music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> Dark but melodious is how I see these artists, they have tunes but are not afraid to keep you on your toes if you start feeling too comfortable!


Any music from the Chatilly Codex
The Machaut mass
Bach's Wedge Fugue
CPE Bach Kenner and Liebhamer Sonatas
Mozart Masonic Funeral March and the parts of the requiem he composed
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Debussy etudes, Faure Preludes
Messiaen Livre du Saint-Sacrement and Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité
Strauss Elektra, Frau Ohne Shatten and Metamorphosen
Late Liszt; Late Scriabin; Sibelius 4 and 7, Elgar 2
Adams El Niño
Cage The Song Books (1970), Four, Fraction 1
Feldman For Samuel Beckett
Stockhausen Momente


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Martinu's first symphony, Dvorak's Rusalka, Janacek's works all come to mind.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Vaughan William's 4th symphony and maybe the sixth too.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Try:

Fikret Amirov (ballet "Arabian Nights" or any of his mugams)

Aram Khachaturian (ballet "Gayane" or his Violin/Flute Concerto)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aram Khachaturian: Symphonie Nr.2


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Great suggestions everyone thanks, wow I love this forum!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FPwtc said:


> Great suggestions everyone thanks, wow I love this forum!


That's very nice to hear. :cheers:


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

musicrom said:


> I was also going to recommend Prokofiev's two string quartets.


@musicrom
Are there any particular recordings of the Prokofiev string quartets you recommend please?


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Vivaldi Four Seasons, Spring.


----------

